# My Pups



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 31, 2008)

Another newer addition to the family, there's now three Shelties running around the house.

The Black one is Josh, the Blue Merle is Spice, and the sable is Callie. Spice and Josh are about 1 1/2 years old now and came from a great breeder, Callie just turned 1 and was a rescue.






My brother brought his collie over to play





Spice is such a ham when the camera comes out





Josh is the serious one





And here's one back when we had the "blizzard" this past winter...which they loved!


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2008)

They're all great but I love Spice's markings. Shelties are such nice dogs. I used to house sit for one who lived with Patches the cat who was my kitty's momma. 

Unfortunately poor sweet Canejo had a fatal run in with a couple of coyotes. 

Anyway, they're great but a lot to handle at once no? I can't imagine 3! We just got our first puppy in 34 years (rescues since then which were great but healthwise had a lot of issues.)

So you know I have to ask, any girlie new additions to your household? :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2008)

So, ... where do *you* sit??? oke:

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, Spice was the first to join the family, and when she was a puppy she was a LOT to handle. So after about two weeks Josh was basically added to the mix to entertain her and so it was for a long time. Callie came along a few months ago as a hyper puppy (still is) and as soon as she joined the mix the other two have become very mellow.

Still no girlie additions, even though just about everyone I hang out with is a girl. Maybe one day one of them will wise up LOL.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think I know anyone that can have just one shelty!


----------

